# TIPS for the EMT-B Newbie



## Big Easy (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey y'all,

I could not find a thread that contained TIPS for the newbie (like myself).  I am looking for tips specifically when we first get hired on with an ambulance company.

What not to wear? 
How not to be a Ricky Rescue?
What mistakes did you make that we could learn from?
ETC....


Looking forward to any responses!


Thanks.


----------



## firetender (Jun 24, 2011)

*Look harder*

they are all over the place!

Welcome, and good luck.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't carry more than trauma shears, a couple of pens and a stethoscope. 

Wear what they tell you to wear, and that's it. No add on patches, pins, hats or coats. 

Do not put any lights in your POV unless your Chief TELLS you to and you're covered by department insurance. 

You have two ears and one mouth. Listen twice as much as you talk. 

And have fun... If you can't have fun at your job, you need to work somewhere else.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 24, 2011)

Get at least a flash light... Pen light, shears, scope, hell a b/p cuff. Always carry a scanner/radio... But not for your Dept maybe like a neighboring one so u can jump calls. Make sure you play up how crazy that IFT was. Find pants with a min of 8 pockets. Make sure you have a glove pouch on your belt. Also make sure you wear your EMT shirt off duty just so everybody knows you a true American hero.And last but not least make sure you buy the 5.11 tactical boot knife..... All kidding aside welcome and have a blast. This job will definitely change your perspective on the human race lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 24, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Get at least a flash light... Pen light, shears, scope, hell a b/p cuff. Always carry a scanner/radio... But not for your Dept maybe like a neighboring one so u can jump calls. Make sure you play up how crazy that IFT was. Find pants with a min of 8 pockets. Make sure you have a glove pouch on your belt. Also make sure you wear your EMT shirt off duty just so everybody knows you a true American hero.And last but not least make sure you buy the 5.11 tactical boot knife..... All kidding aside welcome and have a blast. This job will definitely change your perspective on the human race lol.



Wait you were kidding?! I have all that stuff too!! 

Sadly company policy is that we have to have a pouch on our belts with gloves, mask, and a couple other things in them.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Oxygen is not harmless so don't dish it out to everybody like it is going out of fashion


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 24, 2011)

You're always the first person you look out for at a scene, your fellow emt's second. (Civilians optional)


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Get at least a flash light... Pen light, shears, scope, hell a b/p cuff. Always carry a scanner/radio... But not for your Dept maybe like a neighboring one so u can jump calls. Make sure you play up how crazy that IFT was. Find pants with a min of 8 pockets. Make sure you have a glove pouch on your belt. Also make sure you wear your EMT shirt off duty just so everybody knows you a true American hero.And last but not least make sure you buy the 5.11 tactical boot knife..... All kidding aside welcome and have a blast. This job will definitely change your perspective on the human race lol.



Laughed my butt off. Read previous post then this one and thought you were serious for a minute.

Get an EMS field guide als version. If nothing else its great for looking up drugs while your sitting around doing nothing else. It's also nice when the medic asks you what the blah blah blah is for a neonate ect..


----------



## mikie (Jun 25, 2011)

*Not everyone needs high-flow O2*

My tips for the new EMT :


Oxygen: know its indications for practical application versus testing purposes. (i.e. no o2 vs NC vs NRB) - it's a major trend around here
Become proficient with [manual] vital sign taking
Become  historian with your patients, develop a rapport; its not just "SAMPLE & OPQRST" - but those can definitely guide you when you're feeling lost.
Don't be afraid to ask for help, before, during or after the call.
Edit: Added: Tools to be carried- no more than shears & a scope (and maybe a penlight) and plently of PENS!


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 25, 2011)

My tips:
1) Learn something from every call.  If you don't think you learned something, re-run through the call in your head or talk about it with your partner.  Recognize what you did wrong, and recognize what you did right.
2) Realize that one of the most important things an EMT-B can do is provide comfort and a caring hand.  If you have an opportunity to help relieve someone's pain (legally ), DO IT!
3) Know the ins and outs of all drugs you can give.  What are the indications?  Contraindications?  What does the drug do in the body?
3a) In addition, realize THAT OXYGEN IS A DRUG.  Give it to those who need it, don't give it to those who don't.
4) Don't carry a crap-ton of stuff when you're not on duty.  Definitely a cell phone, and MAYBE a CPR mask.  Don't carry a pocket ER.
5) Take the job seriously, but have fun.  Don't come across as an *** to your patients; why make an enemy when you can make a friend?  Joke when the time is right, and don't let the stress get to you.
6) Realize that EMT-B is a very, very basic level.  Not saying you haven't learned anything, but advance your learning.  Taking college level science courses, like Anatomy and Physiology (I+II), chemistry, psychology, sociology, and other related courses.  EMT-B gave you the foundation; start building your knowledge up from there.
7) There are no stupid questions.  When in doubt, ASK!  Take every opportunity to learn.  If you come across something you don't know or haven't heard of, research it!

Hope this helps!
Eric


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 25, 2011)

my tips:

1) learn from those who came before you.  old timers might know some tricks, or might pick up on something that you think is minor but is actually a sign of something important.  

1.5) just because they are older and more experienced, doesn't mean they are automatically right.  however, they probably know how the agency does things (right or wrong).  until you have the experience and/or education to show them as being wrong, follow their direction.

2) as a new guy, you are going to want to blend in.  wear the same uniform as the senior guys.  if approved, invest in a jobshirt, even if you have to pay for it yourself.  it's worth it.  at least while you are new, you are going to want to be just like the more experienced guys.

3) if people in your agency wear whacker belts, get a whacker belt.  if the uniform is whacker pants, wear whacker pants.  if everyone uses FDNY-style radio straps, consider getting one.  don't go overboard, but don't let the opinions of certain people dissuade you from getting useful equipment (at my former FT job, almost everyone wears whacker belts, and most people have radio holders.)

4) you will make mistakes.  you will screw up.  you might even get yelled at for both.  it happens.  don't let it get to you.  EVERYONE screws up when they start, everyone makes mistakes.  you aren't going to be perfect.  and I'll let you in on a big secret (even the old people screwed up when they were new, and some even screw up after they have been doing this for 10 years).

5) if you are on the ambulance at night, always always always carry a personal flashlight.  a bright one you can clip to your belt or keep in your pocket.  nothing sucks more than not having a light when you need one.

6) do NOT buy your own scope yet.  after you have been doing it for a year, then buy a scope, no more than $100.  Scopes get stolen, lost, and borrowed all too often.  

7) ask QUESTIONS.  however, if someone tells you it's not a good time to ask or get really short with you, then stop asking.  wait till the patient is at the hospital, and then ask again.  you will probably get answer, especially now that the patient has been turned over to the ER staff.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jun 25, 2011)

On OB calls, if you drop the baby, fake a seizure.


----------



## jediwill (Jun 26, 2011)

lifeguards for life said:


> on ob calls, if you drop the baby, fake a seizure.



lmao


----------



## LSalander (Jun 28, 2011)

*newbie on being a newbie*

I've been working just a couple of months, so my opinion's worth about that much...but I'm gonna give it anyway:

1. Ask questions
2. Ask questions
3. Ask questions
4. Pay attention!

I had great FTOs and worked with a few really experienced partners already and I picked their brains apart.  I might have been a bit annoying but I'd like to think I flattered their egos by asking for their opinions and advice. 

Re-run calls with those who know their sh*t...what should I have done differently?  What was good?  What would you do if this happened?  This?  This?  Can't prepare yourself enough.  Make up scenarios with your partners and figure out who's doing what when where and how before it happens.  If nothing else it kills time waiting for that great call you hope you get.

And don't let the bitter-old BLS guys get to you too much.  I can see how GTs get old kinda quick, but don't stop being the EMT that cares and wants to do a great job.  People are interesting, so talk to them and learn something new with each call.

I'm having fun even on bari's and especially on the psych calls.  And man, driving code 10 was FUN! (it's ok to grin like an idiot with someone bleedin' to death in the back, right?? :unsure


----------



## TxParamedic (Jun 29, 2011)

Relax. You know more than you think you do!

Stay calm. Or act calm even if you aren't. Nothing annoys me more than someone screaming into the radio or running around scene like it's armaggedon.

Earn your place with the crews before you start giving your opinions *but * if it's your call use your judgment. The calls I still kick myself in the but over were situations where I let somone talk me out of what I knew was the best plan and then things went pear shaped. if it's your name on the report it's your butt on the line so take ownership of the run and do what you know to do.

Be nice! It will pay off over the years. If it feels good to say it, it was the wrong thing to say!

Have fun!


----------

